# Mylanta---WOW!!!



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd seen it advised here for rashes before, but it wasn't until last night that I spread some on dd's bottom and poured some in her diaper before bed. The results in the morning were AMAZING. We have the mint kind, so her used diaper smells good now, too. :LOL

It's messy (just because I always seem to spill it) and I bought a separate bottle today so I could "double-dip" putting it on the rag. But really, it did an amazing job cleaning up an angry red rash. We are using it every other diaper now, as well as the night diaper and the first morning diaper.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I haven't hard that before, but WOW!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I have heard it makes for a good facial too.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

What is in Mylanta - ingredient-wise ?


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

From mylanta.com:

Active Ingredients (in each 5 mL teaspoon) Purposes
Aluminum hydroxide 200 mg
(equivalent to dried gel, USP).................................Antacid
Magnesium hydroxide 200 mg................................Antacid
Simethicone 20 mg................................................ ..Antigas

Inactive Ingredients
Original Flavor:
Butylparaben, flavors, glycerin, hydroxyethyl cellulose, propylparaben,
propylene glycol, purified water, sodium saccharin, sorbitol.
Cherry Flavor:
Butylparaben, FD&C Red #40, flavors, glycerin, hydroxyethyl cellulose,
propylparaben, propylene glycol, purified water, sodium saccharin, sorbitol.
Mint Flavor:
Butylparaben, D&C Yellow #10, FD&C Green #3, FD&C Yellow #6, flavors,
glycerin, hydroxyethyl cellulose, propylparaben, propylene glycol, purified
water, sodium saccharin, sorbitol.

Mine is the mint flavor. The results have to be seen to be believed!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

told ya so


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Yep, I always tell the parents in my Lamaze classes this "trick". It works so well!


----------



## veggiemommy (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh I always wondered what kind to get as they don't seem to have a plain one. I worried that the mint kind might burn?!?! I guess not eh?! I'll have to try that as we have run out of Acid Mantle (which also neutralizes the skin) and we can't get it in Canada. )+:

Holly


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

McKenna only had one diaper rash in her diapering life, and our ped recommended we use mylanta. Worked like a charm!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Neat..I hadn't heard that but I think I'll pass it along to a friend. Does it stain the dipes?


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

nope it doesn't stain. Works great, doesn't it? I love Mylanta for rashes. We use the generic stuff from Walmart. Dd loves it when we use the hairdryer(set on cold) to dry it.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

If you want to make it less messy, pour a small amt into a cup (I use the little medicine cup that comes on top of a bottle of med from the store). Pour in the Mylanta and let it sit for a few hours until the solids separate from the liquid. Pour off the liquid and the remaining will be more like a paste that can be rubbed on.

Glad it worked for you! Aloe vera works great on irritated skin, too.

Darshani


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a great tip, Darshani! It would be so much easier to deal with then. Thanks!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Great info that I'll put in my memory bank! Who would've thought antacid for diaper rash :LOL


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Would the sugar in that not aggravate a rash if it was yeasty ?

Sounds great for basic heat rash, or urine-contact rash though


----------



## elicatanna (May 26, 2004)

Would Mylanta work for a red bleeding rash? I am not sure what is causing Anna to have such a bad rash, but I think it's food related. She has a few places where her rash is bleeding though.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elicatanna*
Would Mylanta work for a red bleeding rash? I am not sure what is causing Anna to have such a bad rash, but I think it's food related. She has a few places where her rash is bleeding though.

Ouch! Try aloe vera first. Use the Mylanta after it heals over and stops bleeding. When my friend's baby had the bleeding rash it was from severe food allergies. A yeast rash can also get bad if it gets out of hand.

Darshani


----------



## elicatanna (May 26, 2004)

I still have some cream from when Anna and I went through thrush about 6 mos ago. I suppose it can't hurt to try that first and see what happens.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't have Mylanta but I have milk of magnesia--would that work?

Also, how does one distinguish yeast rashes from other types? I've looked at some of the pictures at Kellymom, but DS's rash isn't that wide-spread or quite as angry looking. It's just two red strips starting right behind his scrotum following the crack of his butt and stopping about where the crack stops with a few spots extending laterally. It seems worst after he poops. He's had some diarhea for what seems like forever (first from antibiotic, now from ????--I'm using probiotics to try and clear that up).

Thanks!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUCCMom*
I don't have Mylanta but I have milk of magnesia--would that work?

Also, how does one distinguish yeast rashes from other types? I've looked at some of the pictures at Kellymom, but DS's rash isn't that wide-spread or quite as angry looking. It's just two red strips starting right behind his scrotum following the crack of his butt and stopping about where the crack stops with a few spots extending laterally. It seems worst after he poops. He's had some diarhea for what seems like forever (first from antibiotic, now from ????--I'm using probiotics to try and clear that up).

Thanks!

Is he teething? Sounds like normal diaper dermatitis to me, but hard to tell just from a description. I love Johnson's Medicated Baby Powder. It has aloe and zinc oxide, and keeps Nitara's skin very dry even after a pee. It's great for folds that don't get much air.

Darshani


----------

